# SNES mini classic games limit exceded...



## MetoMeto (Jun 25, 2020)

Hello guys!

I hacked my SNES mini classic (European) the other day, added few games just so i try the hack and so on...
Anyway, i decided to add more games and i noticed it adds additional folders automatically per 16 games or so.
Is that normal or can i extend the limit per folder....or o i need folder at all?


----------



## godreborn (Jun 25, 2020)

you can increase the number of games per folder.  they say not to exceed 30 or you could have stability problems.  if you want every game, you're going to need an otg device.  there's room for all roms on the nes classic, but snes games are too large, so you'll be using usb.  you can add up to like 50 or so to folders if need be.  however, I strongly recommend 25-30.  that's a good number.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 25, 2020)

godreborn said:


> you can increase the number of games per folder.  they say not to exceed 30 or you could have stability problems.  if you want every game, you're going to need an otg device.  there's room for all roms on the nes classic, but snes games are too large, so you'll be using usb.  you can add up to like 50 or so to folders if need be.  however, I strongly recommend 25-30.  that's a good number.


Thank's for a reply!

Well i dont need every game, just some i really like and want to play or haven't play but always wanted, but i just thought that 16 games per folder is small. 30 sounds more reasonable because i don't want to have like 10 folders and browse through them, but one or two folders.
As i said, 30 games per folder sounds good since you mention stability issue!

So do i need to use folders at all and how do i manage those rom's now and rearrange them?


----------



## godreborn (Jun 25, 2020)

you can arrange them how you like, but I think it will be in alphabetical order no matter what.  you can sort them differently by default with the snes classics built in sorting thing.  I think you can have 60 games together, but it's not recommended.  it's easier to find the game you want with it sorted like this:  this is a pic of mine that I just took.  25 games per folder as you can see, and I think I have 30 folders.  I have the entire north american collection.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 25, 2020)

godreborn said:


> you can arrange them how you like, but I think it will be in alphabetical order no matter what.  you can sort them differently by default with the snes classics built in sorting thing.  I think you can have 60 games together, but it's not recommended.  it's easier to find the game you want with it sorted like this:  this is a pic of mine that I just took.  25 games per folder as you can see, and I think I have 30 folders.  I have the entire north american collection.View attachment 214956


I was thinking of sorting them in terms of putting them out of folders and merging two folders into one, so instead of 15 games per folder to have 25-30 games per folder.

I already have 15 games per folder but i want to add 10 more in the same folder but every time i add games using hakchi it automatically makes folders every 15 games. i want it to make every 25-30 games like you have in your picture.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 25, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> I was thinking of sorting them in terms of putting them out of folders and merging two folders into one, so instead of 15 games per folder to have 25-30 games per folder.
> 
> I already have 15 games per folder but i want to add 10 more in the same folder but every time i add games using hakchi it automatically makes folders every 15 games. i want it to make every 25-30 games like you have in your picture.



I'm using the ce version.  here's where that option is:


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 25, 2020)

I have set to 30 and automatic but it still splits them into folders every 15 games.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 25, 2020)

not sure why.  15 isn't even one of the options.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

try custom:


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 25, 2020)

godreborn said:


> not sure why.  15 isn't even one of the options.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> try custom: View attachment 214963


I used regular Hakchi2, i hacked the console and backed up kernel with it.
But i just downloaded the one you use, the Hakchi-CE.
When i open it and turn on the console i get this message:






I had no such problems with regular Hakchi2...


----------



## godreborn (Jun 25, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> I used regular Hakchi2, i hacked the console and backed up kernel with it.
> But i just downloaded the one you use, the Hakchi-CE.
> When i open it and turn on the console i get this message:
> 
> ...



there's pretty much no chance of bricking.  the kernel dump is the same for all system, so it's not system specific.  I'd reflash to stock, then use ce to reflash the system to custom kernel.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 25, 2020)

godreborn said:


> there's pretty much no chance of bricking.  the kernel dump is the same for all system, so it's not system specific.  I'd reflash to stock, then use ce to reflash the system to custom kernel.


So this message means to revert it to factory settings and wipe everything?
But i don't get it..whats out of date exactly?


----------



## godreborn (Jun 25, 2020)

don't know.  I'd select no, then reflash to stock.  just use ce to flash the custom kernel when you're ready.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 25, 2020)

godreborn said:


> don't know.  I'd select no, then reflash to stock.  just use ce to flash the custom kernel when you're ready.


How?


----------



## godreborn (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 25, 2020)

godreborn said:


> View attachment 214964


I cant do it like this, i don't know what i'm even doing. I'll be just clicking buttons randomly.

This only happens on CE though...


----------



## godreborn (Jun 25, 2020)

just do what I tell you.  I spent several weeks getting everything just perfect all games, all named right, correctly sized artwork (box covers), and just the games I wanted which was all north american plus some Japanese like final fantasy 5 with translation patches and hash fixes which I did myself.  I even threw trials of mana on there with snes box art that someone made.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jul 12, 2020)

godreborn said:


> just do what I tell you.  I spent several weeks getting everything just perfect all games, all named right, correctly sized artwork (box covers), and just the games I wanted which was all north american plus some Japanese like final fantasy 5 with translation patches and hash fixes which I did myself.  I even threw trials of mana on there with snes box art that someone made.
> 
> View attachment 214965


Hi!
Ok so i decided to do what you told me. Can you help please?


----------



## godreborn (Jul 12, 2020)

did you uninstall the custom kernel?


----------



## MetoMeto (Jul 12, 2020)

godreborn said:


> did you uninstall the custom kernel?


No i made a mess.

I literally dont know what im doing and there is no Hakchi tutorial anywhere (dont know why though, its so frustrating)

So i originally downloaded NOT "CE" but regular "hakchi2" instalation and hacked SNES mini, and dump of nand was made and i couldnt find it, and when i did i backed it up safely. So i thought i dont need the one in folder where it was dumped so i deleted it.

Now when i try to uninstall kernel or nand how i call it, hakchi2 is saying "no kernel dump found" (this hakchi is such a mess without a tutorial or manual i tell you. i literally dont know what im doing or where things should be).

And i also downloaded hakchi CE not instalable version but to start it from a folder.

I dont even know how to use this damn thing.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 12, 2020)

look up snes kernel for snes mini in google.  I don't think we can share it here.  it's the same dump for everyone, so what you find will work.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jul 12, 2020)

godreborn said:


> look up snes kernel for snes mini in google.  I don't think we can share it here.  it's the same dump for everyone, so what you find will work.


i have snes kernel backed up, i just dont know where to place it so i can restore it.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 12, 2020)

it goes in the dump folder.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jul 12, 2020)

godreborn said:


> it goes in the dump folder.


I know but where...as i mentioned, i installed hakchi, its instalation file, dont know wher its location is.

its so frustrating man...i should have just use non install version and CE from the begining. BUT THERE WAS NEVER A TUTORIAL I FOLLOWED TO TELL ME A RTHING OR TWO...damn...


----------



## godreborn (Jul 12, 2020)

is it in the haxchi folder in program files (x86)?  if it's not there, look in the user directory.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jul 12, 2020)

godreborn said:


> is it in the haxchi folder in program files (x86)?  if it's not there, look in the user directory.


Well thats the problem, its not there and i searched the whole PC and cant find it. 
(I don't know why they did it so complicated tbh.)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Anyway i tried using CE and uninstall options while snes is on, but it just freezes and CE tells me snes mini is taking to long to reboot.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 12, 2020)

you're supposed to hold the reset button while powering on.  redownload ce (don't use an installer this time).


----------



## MetoMeto (Jul 12, 2020)

godreborn said:


> you're supposed to hold the reset button while powering on.  redownload ce (don't use an installer this time).


Oh to hold reset...nowhere tells that. Thanks, ill try now.

Yes im using CE noninstall version (also no one told that but now i know) thats where errors occur.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jul 12, 2020)

Still asks for kernel dump in order to uninstall it.... Should it really be this complicated or am i doing something wrong?


----------



## MetoMeto (Jul 12, 2020)

OK now i really fucked up. Its saying i dont have a kernel on snes. 

Thanks anyway!


----------



## godreborn (Jul 12, 2020)

click on uninstall, then install with the snes kernel dump.  afaik, there's no way to perm brick.


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 12, 2020)

https://github.com/TeamShinkansen/Hakchi2-CE/releases

That's the one you need
If you messed up your kernel without a backup, you can use another backup from somebody else

BUT

It must be the same region!
There are a few Kernel revisions i think (2 or 3, so you have to try out)


----------



## godreborn (Jul 12, 2020)

if you can get it set up correctly, it'll look like this:


----------



## MetoMeto (Jul 14, 2020)

godreborn said:


> look up snes kernel for snes mini in google.  I don't think we can share it here.  it's the same dump for everyone, so what you find will work.


Ok i made it work, its great now


----------



## godreborn (Jul 14, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> Ok i made it work, its great now



now see how easy that was.    I'd suggest having all games use retroarch if you haven't already done it.  I have yet to find a game that didn't work with it.  also, I don't know if this is true of the snes or nes mini, but the genesis mini will not play out of region games with the default emulator.  it will error telling you that the game is the wrong region.  retroarch can get around this.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jul 14, 2020)

godreborn said:


> now see how easy that was.    I'd suggest having all games use retroarch if you haven't already done it.  I have yet to find a game that didn't work with it.  also, I don't know if this is true of the snes or nes mini, but the genesis mini will not play out of region games with the default emulator.  it will error telling you that the game is the wrong region.  retroarch can get around this.


yes it is now 

I installed retroarch and put some games there. im surprised how good they work though!

What do you mean by sega emulation?


----------



## godreborn (Jul 14, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> yes it is now
> 
> I installed retroarch and put some games there. im surprised how good they work though!
> 
> What do you mean by sega emulation?



I'm referring to the genesis mini, the console.  it can install hakchi as well.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jul 14, 2020)

Oh you got genesis mini! cool..i didnt know that. yes SNES mini can play everything!


----------

